# Drive Expansion



## Old techie (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a Hughes SD-DVR40, software version 6.2-01-2-351. I recently bought a WD 250 g drive to replace the orginal 40 g drive. I've had no previous experince with TiVos or Linux. I downloaded the Mfs tools to a cd and followed the Hinsdale instructions. I copied all of my recordings to the new drive. Everything went well except the new drive did not get expanded and still only holds approximately 35 hrs of programming. Is there a way to expand the drive and keep my recordings or do I have to go back and repeat the copy step. Also what did I miss to cause this problem.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Use mfsadd to expand the drive.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

And don't use the normal MFS Tools CD, use an LBA48 CD, such as the one from PTV Upgrade or Weaknees.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

The Hinsdale instructions have you expand after restoring, in two separate steps (still not sure why). Just run:

mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdX

and you should be fine.


----------



## dfk70 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a similar problem, I think. I added a 160 GB drive to my 40 hour DirecTivo but I forgot to use an LBA48 CD so I didn't get the entire capacity of the new drive. Can I just run the mfsadd command again and get the rest of the drive?

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No. You expanded once, so that means the partition table is full. You can only expand if there are two partition table entries free, and a typical Series 2 or DirecTV DVR will have partition table room for only one expansion.


----------

